# How often do you MISS class?



## 20141 (Oct 17, 2005)

I've been missing for 2 weeks now, and unfortunately missing class is taking it's toll on me. I dont' feel like going back to school, and I don't feel like it is right to just mysteriously show up the next day for a test.How does one get past the stage of anxiety...so many things are going through my mind, that just not going to school would be the best solution to rid this problem.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Email your professors, dude.Tell them what's up. They might make accomodations for you.After being dismissed from the school that I'm in, I've gotta say this, and I hope you don't take it the wrong way, but you've gotta suck it up and talk to someone at school about this. Don't let what happened to me, happen to you.


----------



## 13723 (Oct 18, 2005)

Donâ€™t worry so much about it. Most professors are very professional and have seen worse. If you make an effort they will often double that effort in return. If they know you have IBS and see you come to class only to have to leave in a hurry than they understand. IBS sucks but letting it control you sucks more!


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

See if you can take any of your classes online. Most schools have a distant learning area where they offer courses online... I know I get dvds mailed to me of my classes, and my full load is online this semester.These are usually the general education requirements, but I even have some core classes that I'm taking via distant learning.So I haven't missed class because I can just pause the video.I would definitely notify them and let them know what is up.I have an intestinal condition with symptoms that make it impossible to be in class sometimes. I can provide a doctors note if you need one, and I will do whatever I can not to miss class. Thats usually how I start out my emails to profs.


----------



## 23523 (Oct 19, 2005)

So far I miss about 4-5 classes... I initally don't want to tell my professors because I feel they won't listen to me and just think I'm making excuses but tomorrow I'm going to talk to one of my professors. Hope he'll understand.


----------



## 14264 (Nov 3, 2005)

this semester i have only missed one class! this is amazing to me, but i also have suffered through a lot of class hours. one thing i have found to help a lot for me is to eat a little at a time. whenever i eat an entire meal, i tend to get sick. as far as class time, tell your professors, if you are not comfortable enough with saying it straight out just tell them you have a stomach/ an intestinal illness or tell them that you have a chronic gi problem. usually they don't ask you to be too specific. good luck and don't let this take over your life! its so easy to just stay home but hang in there!


----------

